# The Wheel of Time



## tecdavid (Dec 1, 2011)

Robert Jordan's The Wheel of Time series has been the major priority on my read-list for the last two years, and between focussing on it and a few other stories, I've just recently finished the eight instalment. Personally, I'm very impressed with what I've read so far. Although Jordan enjoys painting a picture far more detailed than is healthy for the advancement of any plot, he _has_ managed to create a very complex world with it, riddled with a surprising amount of sub-plots, mysteries and puzzles which have each been foreshadowed right from the get-go. It's for this that I'm willing to forgive the increasingly sluggish progression that the later books have become infamous for.

Anyone else out there a fan or critic of the series?


----------



## myrddin173 (Dec 1, 2011)

There is already a Wheel of Time thread here.


----------

